# Help picking a kayak and gear



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey guys I’ve been looking around to buy a kayak to troll the big lakes. Was wondering what things I should look out for when purchasing one? Is peddle driven kayak necessary or is it more of quality of life thing. Recommended paddle, life jacket, pole holders etc. Been looking at the Vibe kayaks but still feel like there are better budget options out there.

Thank you!


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Would also like to give it a try. Browns close to shore by Ludington in the spring. Have trolled a lot for Cats and Walleye but never in the Big Lakes. Let me know if you need
company. I have only a paddle kayak, Ocean Prowler.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

If your main focus is trolling, A paddle yak. You have to mount your rods way back from your seating position your paddle will keep getting into it. A pedal drive drive both hands are free most of the time and can mount your rods right at your hip easy access

Its all about preference. For a fishing paddle just get a mid grade name brand about $70. Aluminum bar nylon blade wont have to worry about pushing off rocks, stumps sticking it down in the sand for a good push

Ram mounts,Yakattack, Scotty,Railblaza all make good stuff for rod holders. 

Life jacket (PFD) is just a helper you need to do a little something to stay afloat. A name brand will have a tag on it thats its been rated. Make sure you get a kayak one has a short back pad. If your rubbing hanging up on your seat back. Makes for a long day. Have to try several out to see how your inner arm feels when your moving. Get a bigger one if your going to wear a coat on colder days


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Hey guys I’ve been looking around to buy a kayak to troll the big lakes. Was wondering what things I should look out for when purchasing one? Is peddle driven kayak necessary or is it more of quality of life thing. Recommended paddle, life jacket, pole holders etc. Been looking at the Vibe kayaks but still feel like there are better budget options out there.
> 
> Thank you!


For big water a Hobie Revolution works very well. If you want more stability you can add the outriggers. You can set them so they do not even touch the water unless you tip a little.


It is not essential or cheap but is a very nice big water setup.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sent u a message


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Northernfisher said:


> For big water a Hobie Revolution works very well. If you want more stability you can add the outriggers. You can set them so they do not even touch the water unless you tip a little.
> 
> 
> It is not essential or cheap but is a very nice big water setup.


How about length wise? I've seen a lot of people recommending above 12 feet as a standard to help keep speed in the water. Looking at the Hobie Compass as its more in line with my budget. Wouldn't outriggers slow you down?


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I was in the keys for vacation and with all the people fishing I decided to get a licence and try it. I have a cheap 10 ft kayak. It was ok for padelling around but in the rougher water etc it was tougher. For fishing it was hard to keep the kayak still in the current. I tried an anchor but it was going to pull the kayak over due to the current pulling on it once it caught the bottom. The guys having the most success had bigger heavier longer kayaks with pedals. They were able to move around and also stay in one spot better when they hit on a school. Not sure if this helps.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> How about length wise? I've seen a lot of people recommending above 12 feet as a standard to help keep speed in the water. Looking at the Hobie Compass as its more in line with my budget. Wouldn't outriggers slow you down?


For big water the longer the better is the rule of thumb. And make sure you have a rudder. 


The outriggers, at least mine, rarely even touch the water. You have adjustments so you can control how far up they are. Mine are set up. I want them there in case I have to get something out of the back.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Northernfisher said:


> For big water the longer the better is the rule of thumb. And make sure you have a rudder.
> 
> 
> The outriggers, at least mine, rarely even touch the water. You have adjustments so you can control how far up they are. Mine are set up. I want them there in case I have to get something out of the back.


Do they get in the way with the fishing lines? seems easy and cheap enough to install one, and if it helps prevent flips and improve stability i don't see why i wouldn't, but i wouldn't be able to paddle then.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

timbrhuntr said:


> I was in the keys for vacation and with all the people fishing I decided to get a licence and try it. I have a cheap 10 ft kayak. It was ok for padelling around but in the rougher water etc it was tougher. For fishing it was hard to keep the kayak still in the current. I tried an anchor but it was going to pull the kayak over due to the current pulling on it once it caught the bottom. The guys having the most success had bigger heavier longer kayaks with pedals. They were able to move around and also stay in one spot better when they hit on a school. Not sure if this helps.


I know lake huron's current isn't as strong as lake michigans, which i'd be fishing mostly lake huron compared to lake Michigan. Most likely would be trolling not really planning on jigging unless im on lake st. clair. What most people on here are recommending are to get a peddle kayak it looks like.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm not sure what will happen with this shutdown but a lot of places have demo days. I went up to Kensington a few times and paddled the type I bought and was totally convinced before I purchased it. That would be my recommendation


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> I know lake huron's current isn't as strong as lake michigans, which i'd be fishing mostly lake huron compared to lake Michigan. Most likely would be trolling not really planning on jigging unless im on lake st. clair. What most people on here are recommending are to get a peddle kayak it looks like.


They are pretty well behind you. Yes they can be a issue. Mine has the peddle drive so it is less of an issue. 

With the peddle drive and a rudder you can keep a fish in front of you in big water.


----------



## SlamminSkam15 (Jun 6, 2017)

One thing to also consider is method of transportation. I have a 12'9" hobie outback that I troll with on Lake Michigan. I haul it in my F150 with a bed extender. 

I would imagine if you got a hobie PA, you would probably want to trailer it. 

As far as pedal v paddle, it's all personal preference. For me, I chose pedal because my legs are stronger than my arms. The pedals allow me to troll for 6-8 hours at a time. The pedals also free up both hands to make landing a fish somewhat easier. 

I wouldn't feel inclined to purchase new as Hobie's can be expensive. Guys on FB are always selling used with lots of gear already included. All the gear (rod holders, PFD, rods, tackle, electronics, cart dolly's, etc..) can all add up quickly.

Big lake fishing is defiantly a thrill, I'm sure you'll have a blast with whatever yak you get


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Kayaks are a matter of preference and budget. Try to find a shop or rental place with models you may be interested in and try them out on the water if possible or at the least, sit in one. One thing I never see mentioned in these types of threads is safety. I highly suggest anyone contemplating going out on big/deep water to take a class on re-entering your boat after capsizing. If you spend a lot of time on the water, capsizing very well may happen sooner or later. Finding out you don't know how after the fact isn't the way to go.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm interested in getting a kayak, too. My other question is about making sure gear doesn't go down the drink for good if the boat flips. I know there are floats for rods, landing nets, and release tools, but what of other tackle? Maybe a tackle box with a lanyard that floats and stays right side up?


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

fishinthed said:


> I'm interested in getting a kayak, too. My other question is about making sure gear doesn't go down the drink for good if the boat flips. I know there are floats for rods, landing nets, and release tools, but what of other tackle? Maybe a tackle box with a lanyard that floats and stays right side up?


Good as any idea. Just take the least you can in a tackle box. I got 6x3x2 On the net elastic cord tied to the boat. A rod float would seem to cumbersome. Lash the spare rod to the boat Some Ive seen a lanyard on the paddle paddle floats though


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Attach pool noodles to your net and poles to avoid yard sales when you tip. I try not to latch ANYTHING to my kayak. It's too easy to get tangled up when things go south. 

I have a 13.5 Kraken that works fine for me, it's a paddle, not peddle. A PA14 battleship would be nice but expensive and heavy. My Kraken is heavy enough and already paid for.

NRS Chinook life jacket for the win. Kokotat or another brand dry suit, or a wetsuit. Personal location beacon, marine radio, rut roh knife, whistle, mirror, compass, bilge pumps, spare paddles, fish finder/battery, etc etc etc. It's not a cheap hobby.

Yaks are fun to fish from but big water can be a little intimidating. Safety in numbers. Dress for immersion and go catch some fish.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Appreciate the suggestions! I would _not_ be kayak fishing in any sort of extreme conditions; only in "swimming water" temperatures. The big boat is still for the long runs and cold water. The fishing would be strictly near shore, old school, and relatively low tech, perhaps just going "by eye". Maybe a cheap sonar unit and handheld GPS at most. 

I like the suggestion of bringing along just a few lures of which I have others. The rod and net floats needn't be so cumbersome if their lanyards are the right size.

I certainly wouldn't want to tether anything of substantial size to a boat for reasons stated, unless it were literally connected lengthwise on both ends or literally fastened to the hull, such as a little tackle box stuck to the inside of the yak with velcro and kept closed.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

fishinthed said:


> The rod and net floats needn't be so cumbersome if their lanyards are the right size.


Don't tie the floats on with lanyards. Just use plain ole pool noodles, cut em about a foot long and split them along one side, then snap them onto the rod or net.

Somewhere, somebody mentioned an anchor system and potentially swamping their kayak. This system works well. Notice the rod float.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

One of the main thing the class I took emphasized was lashing the paddle to your boat is a must (no peddle boats back then). They had us trying to paddle our boats by hand. It can be done but it didn't work out too well and this was in smooth water and no wind.


----------

